

Life Lessons You Can Learn From Albert Einstein - natarius
http://einsteinrocks.com/

======
pella
<http://stevetold.us/>

<http://markpushes.us/>

<http://toldusyodadid.com/>

------
anebg
It seems like Einstein wasn't very fond of ajax or using javascript to swap
text

